# How to remove service warning indicators (thanks to mondeoman)



## dawnsurprise

have a renault meganue cabrio....
got it serviced locally, i.e. not with a renault dealer
how do i remove the spanner symbol or reset the computer to remove this symbol without going to a renault garage???


----------



## PGD1

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*

most garages should be able to do this for you. ring around a few local ones... one might do it for you for nothing or perhaps jut charge you 1/2 hours labour. They just have to hook a doodad up to it and press a few buttons.


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



dawnsurprise said:


> have a renault meganue cabrio....
> got it serviced locally, i.e. not with a renault dealer
> how do i remove the spanner symbol or reset the computer to remove this symbol without going to a renault garage???


 
1-switch ignition ON (lights)
2-press button on end of stalk(RH)until spanner symbol flashes & distance remaining to next service appears in the odometer display.
3-press & hold the little stalk on dash display(trip reset) for 10 secs until new service interval is displayed.let go of stalk.
4 turn ignition off.
this is for megane 2 2003 onwards as you never said what year yours was.


----------



## dawnsurprise

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*

thanks a mil mondeoman - that did the trick!


----------



## dawnsurprise

*removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*

Apologies if this thread appears twice
i cant seem to find it even though i know i posted it...

my husband has a peugeot 307SW year 2005
how do we remove the spanner symbol without going to a garage
(we service the car locally - not at a peugeot dealer)


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



dawnsurprise said:


> thanks a mil mondeoman - that did the trick!


Your very welcome


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*



dawnsurprise said:


> Apologies if this thread appears twice
> i cant seem to find it even though i know i posted it...
> 
> my husband has a peugeot 307SW year 2005
> how do we remove the spanner symbol without going to a garage
> (we service the car locally - not at a peugeot dealer)


 

Here goes-
1,switch ignition OFF,
2,press & hold trip reset stalk(instrument cluster)
3,Switch ignition ON
4,keep pressed for 10 secs,
Display will now read 0 and 'spanner' symbol will go out


----------



## Ron Burgundy

*Re: removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*

or do a homer and put a piece of tape over it


----------



## dawnsurprise

*Re: removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*

once again you have come up trumps mondeoman.... thanks


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*



dawnsurprise said:


> once again you have come up trumps mondeoman.... thanks


Anytime m8


----------



## Jimmy Mook

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*

Have similar problem on a 99 A4, says 'Service' when I switch on the ignition. I tried the solution here but no joy. Any ideas?


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



Jimmy Mook said:


> Have similar problem on a 99 A4, says 'Service' when I switch on the ignition. I tried the solution here but no joy. Any ideas?


 

is it  'OIL' in the display??
if so -
1,press & hold the RH stalk (instrument cluster)
2,switch ignition ON
3,the letters OIL will appear in the instrument display
4,release the RH stalk
5,pull out the LH stalk for aprox 2secs to reset the display.


----------



## Jimmy Mook

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*

Thanks mondeoman, I'll try that. The stalk on the left is for the analog clock, so not sure if it'll work but I'll give it go!


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



Jimmy Mook said:


> Thanks mondeoman, I'll try that. The stalk on the left is for the analog clock, so not sure if it'll work but I'll give it go!


 
Lets know how you get on please


----------



## Jimmy Mook

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*

nice work mondeoman.


----------



## CCOVICH

This is good stuff mondeoman.  I've made this thread a sticky.


----------



## osuldo

hi mondeoman
any idea how to remove the service light off on an audi a3 year is 2005 or where to go to get it done i live in cork
many thanks


----------



## mondeoman

osuldo said:


> hi mondeoman
> any idea how to remove the service light off on an audi a3 year is 2005 or where to go to get it done i live in cork
> many thanks


Hi m8,
try this,
1,switch ignition on
2,pull & release the trip stalk(RH),a spanner symbol or the word service will appear in the display within 5 secs
3,pull & hold trip stalk until the message "..." or "service in ....KM... days" appears in the display
4,release trip stalk,
5,switch ignition OFF.


----------



## osuldo

thanks for the reply mondeo man but can you tell me what i am doing wrong steps 1&2 fine but when i do step 3 all thats happens is the wipers and the window washer come on (filled up twice with water i held it so long).Am i doing it wrong thanks for your time


----------



## mondeoman

osuldo said:


> thanks for the reply mondeo man but can you tell me what i am doing wrong steps 1&2 fine but when i do step 3 all thats happens is the wipers and the window washer come on (filled up twice with water i held it so long).Am i doing it wrong thanks for your time


 
Hi m8,
Are you using the trip reset stalk in the instrument cluster on the RH side??.
what size engine is in you A3?


----------



## osuldo

yea sorry i was not pulling the trip reset swith first time,but tried it the correct way now and all i am getting is service exceeded by x amount of miles and x amount of days ,service indication comes on if i do nothing seems to skip "service"when i pull the reset switch,just cant seem to resett it, its the 2.0TDI ,thanks for your time mondeo man


----------



## mondeoman

osuldo said:


> yea sorry i was not pulling the trip reset swith first time,but tried it the correct way now and all i am getting is service exceeded by x amount of miles and x amount of days ,service indication comes on if i do nothing seems to skip "service"when i pull the reset switch,just cant seem to resett it, its the 2.0TDI ,thanks for your time mondeo man


 
I have just noticed something-"vehicles on longlife service interval must have the service indicator reset using suitable diagnostic equipment"

if this does not effect you,then when X amount of days etc comes up then let go of stalk & switch off ignition.


----------



## osuldo

mondeoman that worked thanks a million for your help that annoying service indication is gone now.Only thing now is milage count down appears frozen 9000 miles to next service,drove about 25 miles and still saying 9000 miles to next service.Again thanks a million for your help


----------



## debs

Hey mondeoman, any chance you'd know how to get rid of the "Service Now" light from an '06 Seat Alhambra?

Thanks a million,
Debs


----------



## mondeoman

debs said:


> Hey mondeoman, any chance you'd know how to get rid of the "Service Now" light from an '06 Seat Alhambra?
> 
> Thanks a million,
> Debs


 
Hi Debs,

1,press & hold the trip button on RH side

2,switch ON ignition (don't have to start engine)

3,the Word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display.

4,Release RH button.

5,Turn trip button on LH side now to the  RIGHT to reset the display.

6,Turn OFF ignition

(NOTE!! - vehicles on 'LONGLIFE' intervals must have the service interval indicator reset using suitable dianostics equipment )

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## debs

Thanks mondeoman, much appreciated.

Debs


----------



## Armada

Slightly different query here Mondeoman...

Any idea how to stop the doors on a BMW (07) 316 from locking  automatically when driving?


----------



## jesster

Hi mondeoman. 

I have an 01 corsa and the word "insp" appears at the milleage counter. It disappears after a while when Im driving. At the same time a light has come on the dash. Looks like a water valve. I checked coolant level and its fine. I've no manual only a Haynes but I cant see anything referring to this. The light does not go off.

Is this a service message? Im at 51k. Or do you reckon I need to bring to a dealer? Any advice appreciated. thanks


----------



## mondeoman

jesster said:


> Hi mondeoman.
> 
> I have an 01 corsa and the word "insp" appears at the milleage counter. It disappears after a while when Im driving. At the same time a light has come on the dash. Looks like a water valve. I checked coolant level and its fine. I've no manual only a Haynes but I cant see anything referring to this. The light does not go off.
> 
> Is this a service message? Im at 51k. Or do you reckon I need to bring to a dealer? Any advice appreciated. thanks


 

Try This,

1,Switch ignition 'ON'

2,The Display will flash for 2 seconds

3,Keep the Trip button on RH side pressed until "....." appears in the display.

4,Release Trip button.

5,Switch 'OFF' ignition.

The water valve symbol you see is a warning about the engine emmission control system


----------



## mondeoman

Armada said:


> Slightly different query here Mondeoman...
> 
> Any idea how to stop the doors on a BMW (07) 316 from locking automatically when driving?


 
Sorry i had a good look for an answer but cannot find anything sorry!!


----------



## Mack

Any idea how to remove the airbag light from the dash of a 2002 BMW 316i?


----------



## jesster

Only read post today. thanks for that. ill get emmission thing sorted. Didnt know if it was connected to inspection warning.


----------



## Armada

Thank you for looking for me anyway.. mondeoman


----------



## pator

Mondeoman any idea how to reset a 03 320d E46.  It has the miles countdown rather than the lights.


----------



## mondeoman

pator said:


> Mondeoman any idea how to reset a 03 320d E46. It has the miles countdown rather than the lights.


 
Hi ,Try this M8.

1,Switch ignition 'OFF'

2,press & hold LH trip button(beside fuel gauge)

3,turn ignition key to position '1'

4,after 5 secs the words 'oil service' or 'Inspection' are shown together with the message 'Reset' or 'RE'

5,Release trip button,then press & hold it again,after a further 5 seconds the message 'RESET' starts to flash.

6,Release trip, then press & release trip button again,

7,The new service interval is now displayed.

8,press & hold trip for 5seconds,the time based inspection is now displayed together with the message 'RESET' or 'RE'

9,release trip then press & hold it again,after 5 seconds the message 'reset' starts to flash

10,release trip button,then press & release it again

11.the new service interval is now displayed


12,press & release trip,the message 'END SIA' is now displayed.

13,Switch ignition 'OFF'

EDIT!!!! LH trip(beside fuel gauge)


----------



## mondeoman

Mack said:


> Any idea how to remove the airbag light from the dash of a 2002 BMW 316i?


sorry could'nt find anything to help you out,sorry


----------



## pator

Thanks a million Mondeoman, you are an absolute star. 

(if anybody else is using it - slight up dates its LH trip (yes beside fuel gauge) and for mine no. 6 above should read the same as number 10, don't intend to take from mondeomans excellent help just what worked for me.  Also the time one seems to be for the brake fluid change, so if only got servce you mighn't need to update that one)) 

Thanks again Mondeoman most appreciated.


----------



## mondeoman

pator said:


> Thanks a million Mondeoman, you are an absolute star.
> 
> (if anybody else is using it - slight up dates its LH trip (yes beside fuel gauge) and for mine no. 6 above should read the same as number 10, don't intend to take from mondeomans excellent help just what worked for me. Also the time one seems to be for the brake fluid change, so if only got servce you mighn't need to update that one))
> 
> Thanks again Mondeoman most appreciated.


 

No problem glad to help.

you are right i ment to say LH trip,sorry about that,don't know what i was thinking


----------



## 16024

Hi Mondeoman,

Haven't a clue about cars.  Like other posters, I get my servicing done at a local garage.  My BMW 318i (2003) has had the insp message appearing for the last 5000 miles or so.  Do you know how to fix it please?

Thanks in advance


----------



## mondeoman

16024 said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Haven't a clue about cars. Like other posters, I get my servicing done at a local garage. My BMW 318i (2003) has had the insp message appearing for the last 5000 miles or so. Do you know how to fix it please?
> 
> Thanks in advance




Hi m8,
        Follow the instructions i gave to 'PATOR' but skip numbers 8,9,10 & 11. .


----------



## 16024

Thanks Mondeoman,

Tried all that, but no joy.  It still comes up with -5000 miles when starting the car.  Any ideas.


----------



## mondeoman

16024 said:


> Thanks Mondeoman,
> 
> Tried all that, but no joy. It still comes up with -5000 miles when starting the car. Any ideas.


 
hi m8,
I've checked it again & it's correct for a 2003 BMW 318i(E46).
just keep trying it,just dont worry about numbers 8 to 11

NOTE- numbers 8-11 are for cars with a mile countdown to service.


----------



## shayo

Mondeoman,

my wife has a 01 corolla 1.4l. service warning /engine management light is on. how do i get it off.

many thanks,

shay.


----------



## speedy1

Hi Mondeoman,

This is a fantastic thread, do you know how to reset an Audi TT 2001 1.8L please?

Huge Thanks

Speedy


----------



## mondeoman

shayo said:


> Mondeoman,
> 
> my wife has a 01 corolla 1.4l. service warning /engine management light is on. how do i get it off.
> 
> many thanks,
> 
> shay.


 
sorry m8,
             according to Autodata that car don't have a service remaining indicator/symbol


----------



## mondeoman

speedy1 said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> This is a fantastic thread, do you know how to reset an Audi TT 2001 1.8L please?
> 
> Huge Thanks
> 
> Speedy


 
Hi Speedy,


1. insure ignition is 'OFF'

2.press and hold the right trip button(in dash cluster display)

3,switch ignition 'ON'

4.release RH trip button

5.the word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display, within 5 seconds press & hold the 'LEFT' trip button until the word service is cleared from the display.

6.switch ignition 'OFF'

please note- vechicles on 'Longlife' service intervals may be reset using the method above but this will result in the service interval indicator returing to fixed service intervals.

To retain longlife service intervals the service interval indicator must be reset using suitable diagnostic equipment 

let know how you get on please.


----------



## speedy1

mondeoman said:


> Hi Speedy,
> 
> 
> 1. insure ignition is 'OFF'
> 
> 2.press and hold the right trip button(in dash cluster display)
> 
> 3,switch ignition 'ON'
> 
> 4.release RH trip button
> 
> 5.the word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display, within 5 seconds press & hold the 'LEFT' trip button until the word service is cleared from the display.
> 
> 6.switch ignition 'OFF'
> 
> please note- vechicles on 'Longlife' service intervals may be reset using the method above but this will result in the service interval indicator returing to fixed service intervals.
> 
> To retain longlife service intervals the service interval indicator must be reset using suitable diagnostic equipment
> 
> let know how you get on please.



Hello Mondeoman

Worked a treat, you are becoming a legend sir!!!

Many Many Thanks

Speedy


----------



## shayo

hi mondeoman, 
thanks for that. i dont know what the light is called but it went on when the car ran low on oil and wont go off now. any ideas?

many thanks,

shay.


----------



## mondeoman

shayo said:


> hi mondeoman,
> thanks for that. i dont know what the light is called but it went on when the car ran low on oil and wont go off now. any ideas?
> 
> many thanks,
> 
> shay.


 
Hi Shay,
           I presume you have top it back up with oil?,It could be a faulty oil pressure switch,


----------



## shayo

hiya,

yeah i topped it up again. the last time the oil went low the light stayed on and the better half had to bring it to a garage to get it reset.........

thanks again.

shay.


----------



## Morgause

I have the service warning flashing at me in my 05 VW Polo for some time now.

I heard a nasty rumour that if you leave this warning flashing without getting it serviced by VW, eventually the gizmo won't let you start your car and so forces you to get it serviced by VW.

Is there any truth to this?  Sounds a bit ridiculous but thought it best to check here and quash this rumour!


----------



## mondeoman

Morgause said:


> I have the service warning flashing at me in my 05 VW Polo for some time now.
> 
> I heard a nasty rumour that if you leave this warning flashing without getting it serviced by VW, eventually the gizmo won't let you start your car and so forces you to get it serviced by VW.
> 
> Is there any truth to this? Sounds a bit ridiculous but thought it best to check here and quash this rumour!


 
I think its only a silly rumour m8 TBH.

anyway try this to see if it clears it for you.


1.press & hold trip button on RH side


2. switch ignition 'ON'

3.service message or symbol is displayed

4.Release trip button

5.then turn trip button to the right untill all counters are reset.

6.switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## Digger

mondy,
           Do I clear the INSP message the same way as the 01 Corsa, I have a 
Opel Zafira type B ..05 onwards..new model ? Thanks


----------



## ado464

hey guys i need help to remove a service indicator on a 'Chevrolet Trans Sport' it's a 2002 year old model. someone? plz


----------



## mondeoman

Digger said:


> mondy,
> Do I clear the INSP message the same way as the 01 Corsa, I have a
> Opel Zafira type B ..05 onwards..new model ? Thanks


 
Yeah the exact same procedure m8.


----------



## Morgause

mondeoman said:


> I think its only a silly rumour m8 TBH.
> 
> anyway try this to see if it clears it for you.
> 
> 
> 1.press & hold trip button on RH side
> 
> 
> 2. switch ignition 'ON'
> 
> 3.service message or symbol is displayed
> 
> 4.Release trip button
> 
> 5.then turn trip button to the right untill all counters are reset.
> 
> 6.switch ignition 'OFF'



Thanks mondeoman, will post here once I've tried it and let you all know if it works.


----------



## DeBarr

Hi Mondeoman

This is a great thread. I was wondering if you could tell me how to reset the Service Indicator in a 98 BMW 316 (E36). I tried the previous post for the 2003 E46 but it didn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks
DeBarr


----------



## mondeoman

DeBarr said:


> Hi Mondeoman
> 
> This is a great thread. I was wondering if you could tell me how to reset the Service Indicator in a 98 BMW 316 (E36). I tried the previous post for the 2003 E46 but it didn't seem to work. Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> DeBarr


 
Hi DeBarr,
              Its a bit hard to discribe the procedure so i found this link for you-http://www.unofficialbmw.com/e36/electrical/e36_reset_service_lights.html


----------



## MrsBell

Hi Mondeoman

I have an 04 Renault Megane Dynamique, with service spanner flashing. I tried your remedy as per your instructions to the original poster of this topic but on my dash display there is no "miles left to next service" message, only Trip, Fuel left. average speed, mileage and then computer log comes up. I tried it with the Trip display but still flashing. Any ideas?
Many many thanks...............


----------



## mondeoman

MrsBell said:


> Hi Mondeoman
> 
> I have an 04 Renault Megane Dynamique, with service spanner flashing. I tried your remedy as per your instructions to the original poster of this topic but on my dash display there is no "miles left to next service" message, only Trip, Fuel left. average speed, mileage and then computer log comes up. I tried it with the Trip display but still flashing. Any ideas?
> Many many thanks...............


 

These are the instructions for a 2004 Renault Megane.
1. switch ignition 'ON'

2. press buttton on the end of wiper stalk (RH) until the 'spanner' symbol flashes & the distance remaining to next service appears in the odometer display.

3. press & hold the trip stalk(in dash cluster)for aproxx 10secs untill new service interval is displayed.

4 .release trip stalk(in dash)

5. Switch ignition 'OFF'

This should work -i tryed it myself on a luguna 2 recently & it worked a treat.


----------



## MrsBell

FYI Mondeoman - Got one of the guys in office to try and hey presto - it works!
 v happy MrsBell


----------



## RMCF

Mondeoman

What about a 01 VW Golf 1.4 petrol ?


----------



## mondeoman

MrsBell said:


> FYI Mondeoman - Got one of the guys in office to try and hey presto - it works!
> v happy MrsBell


 
thank you MrsBell, glad it worked for you


----------



## mondeoman

RMCF said:


> Mondeoman
> 
> What about a 01 VW Golf 1.4 petrol ?


 
No problem m8,

1. press & hold the RH trip stalk(in dash display)

2. Switch ignition 'ON'

3. the Word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display

4. Release RH trip button

5 turn the other trip stalk (LH one) to the right to reset the display

6. switch  ignition 'OFF'


----------



## declanja

Hi,
Looking for the service reset sequence for 2001 Audi A6 1.8T petrol, if it exists. Best thread on AAM!


----------



## mondeoman

declanja said:


> Hi,
> Looking for the service reset sequence for 2001 Audi A6 1.8T petrol, if it exists. Best thread on AAM!


 
Hi M8,

2001 Audi A6 1.8T

1. Press & hold the 'RH' trip stalk(in dash cluster)

2. switch ignition 'ON'

3.the words 'SERVICE' or 'SERVICE IN xxxx MI' will appear in the trip recorder display

4. Release 'RH' trip stalk.

5. Press the 'LH' stalk this time to reset the display.

6. The words 'SERVICE IN 10'000 MI' will apear in the display.

7. Switch ignition 'OFF' 

This is for cars with a fixed interval servicing -not long life.


----------



## declanja

Thank you! You'r a genius.  Mondeoman rules!!! Goodbye Audi servicemen.


----------



## mondeoman

declanja said:


> Thank you! You'r a genius. Mondeoman rules!!! Goodbye Audi servicemen.


 
Anytime m8,

Let's know if it works please.


----------



## declanja

yes mondeoman it has worked. thank you again.


----------



## SunshineSupe

Have a 2002 BMW 325Ci...any idea on how to remove the "Service Engine Soon" light from the dash?

Thanx!
Sun


----------



## mondeoman

SunshineSupe said:


> Have a 2002 BMW 325Ci...any idea on how to remove the "Service Engine Soon" light from the dash?
> 
> Thanx!
> Sun


 
try this .

Hi ,Try this M8.

1,Switch ignition 'OFF'

2,press & hold LH trip button(beside fuel gauge)

3,turn ignition key to position '1'

4,after 5 secs the words 'oil service' or 'Inspection' are shown together with the message 'Reset' or 'RE'

5,Release trip button,then press & hold it again,after a further 5 seconds the message 'RESET' starts to flash.

6,Release trip, then press & release trip button again,

7,The new service interval is now displayed.

8,press & hold trip for 5seconds,the time based inspection is now displayed together with the message 'RESET' or 'RE'

9,release trip then press & hold it again,after 5 seconds the message 'reset' starts to flash

10,release trip button,then press & release it again

11.the new service interval is now displayed


12,press & release trip,the message 'END SIA' is now displayed.

13,Switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## Staples

This thread's deadly.

Mondeoman

Any idea how to remove the engine warning light on a 2004 Audi A4 1.8T?

It comes on every couple of months.  Same ol story.  I bring it to a main dealer, they say it's nothing, just reset it and charge me for the priv. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mondeoman

Staples said:


> This thread's deadly.
> 
> Mondeoman
> 
> Any idea how to remove the engine warning light on a 2004 Audi A4 1.8T?
> 
> It comes on every couple of months. Same ol story. I bring it to a main dealer, they say it's nothing, just reset it and charge me for the priv.
> 
> Thanks in advance


 

hi,

on the dash of your Audi there are 3 buttons under the fuel gauge,from left to right the 1st one just forget about & the other 2 we will call 'A' & 'B' (B =closest to fuel gauge).

1.press & hold button 'A'

2.switch ignition 'ON'

3.release button 'A'

4,the words 'SERVICE' or 'Service in xxxx MI' will appear in the trip recorder display.
5,now press button 'B' until the display clears & is replaced with the new service interval or 'SERVICE'

6.switch ignition 'OFF'

lets know how you get on please.


----------



## Staples

Hi Mondeoman

Thanks for your reply.

Your suggestion has reset the service interval alright but it's the engine warning light that I looking to switch off.

As I mentioned, if I thought there was a genuine problem with it, I'd bring it to a main dealer but every time I do they say it just need to be reset and they charge for doing so. 

Any help you could give would be appreciated.

Tks
S


----------



## mondeoman

Staples said:


> Hi Mondeoman
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Your suggestion has reset the service interval alright but it's the engine warning light that I looking to switch off.
> 
> As I mentioned, if I thought there was a genuine problem with it, I'd bring it to a main dealer but every time I do they say it just need to be reset and they charge for doing so.
> 
> Any help you could give would be appreciated.
> 
> Tks
> S


 
Hi,
    sorry i read the post wrong.
engine warning lights are normally only removed using suitable diagnostic equipment connected to the data link connector(under steering column).


----------



## Staples

mondeoman said:


> Hi,
> sorry i read the post wrong.
> engine warning lights are normally only removed using suitable diagnostic equipment connected to the data link connector(under steering column).


 
Ah well.  Worth a shot.  Thanks anyway.


----------



## The Rock

*Re Setting Service Light (Indicator)on Nissan Qashqai*

I have a Nissan Qashqai which is nearing its first service, on these Cars the service light counts back from the service intervil to zero, then after service it needs to be re set. 

First service on it is only Oil and Filter Change and Air Filter Change , which I will do myself as Main Dealer wants 170 euro + VAT for this and of course to re set the service light.

Does anybody know how to re set this, or is there a Web Site available to assist


----------



## The Rock

Mondeo man could you assist on this I wasnt aware of this thread until my post was moved to it, i would be greatful if you could


----------



## mondeoman

The Rock said:


> Mondeo man could you assist on this I wasnt aware of this thread until my post was moved to it, i would be greatful if you could


 
sorry Rock,
              I have no information on the Qashqai at all.Sorry.


----------



## Pablo74

Fantastic thread Mondeoman
 I need to get rid of the service light on a vw golf 2005 1.4 petrol
Any ideas ?
Pablo


----------



## dbrady01

hi

any idea how to remove service light on a 01 fiat brava 1.2


cheers


----------



## massey2

What about a VW golf PLUS '05


----------



## CKT

This is great, How about a 2000 VW passat diesel "Service" light


----------



## mondeoman

massey2 said:


> What about a VW golf PLUS '05


 
same instructions as Golf/polo i answered on this thread.


----------



## mondeoman

CKT said:


> This is great, How about a 2000 VW passat diesel "Service" light


 
same instructions i gave for Golf/polo


----------



## mondeoman

dbrady01 said:


> hi
> 
> any idea how to remove service light on a 01 fiat brava 1.2
> 
> 
> cheers


according to Autodata your car don't have one??


----------



## shkyler

Any advice for a Hyundai Accent with the check engine light on constantly? Brought to my mechanic says on computer nothing wrong.
Im Baffled!


----------



## gebbel

Hi Mondeoman,

Just bought a 2005 Audi A4. How do I reset this?
Many thanks


----------



## mondeoman

gebbel said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Just bought a 2005 Audi A4. How do I reset this?
> Many thanks


 


hi,

on the dash of your Audi there are 3 buttons under the fuel gauge,from left to right the 1st one just forget about & the other 2 we will call 'A' & 'B' (B =closest to fuel gauge).

1.press & hold button 'A'

2.switch ignition 'ON'

3.release button 'A'

4,the words 'SERVICE' or 'Service in xxxx MI' will appear in the trip recorder display.
5,now press button 'B' until the display clears & is replaced with the new service interval or 'SERVICE'

6.switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## z109

Thanks Mondeoman, the passat/golf instructions also work on a 98 Skoda!


----------



## CKT

mondeoman said:


> same instructions i gave for Golf/polo



Hi Mondeoman,

Thanks for the help, I have tried this but can't get it to work, I have a SE 2000 Passat, it has a trip computer with "Trip a" and "Trip b" mpg etc.... the buttons are on the windscreen stem, there is a button can be pushed on either side and then there is a reset button underneath.

Can you give me anymore help?


----------



## mondeoman

CKT said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Thanks for the help, I have tried this but can't get it to work, I have a SE 2000 Passat, it has a trip computer with "Trip a" and "Trip b" mpg etc.... the buttons are on the windscreen stem, there is a button can be pushed on either side and then there is a reset button underneath.
> 
> Can you give me anymore help?


 
Heres the instructions for all passats from year 2000(petrol + Diesel)

1, press & hold the RH trip stalk(in dash cluster)

2,switch ignition 'ON'

3, the word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display.

4,Release the RH stalk.

5,now turn the LH stalk to the right to reset the display(beside rev counter).


this should work for you.


----------



## CKT

Mondeoman, Worked, Thanks a mill


----------



## Anto318

Hi all,

Does anyone know how to turn off the airbag warning light for a Nissan Almera 04. The car has been idle for a couple of months so if I can do it myself it would save me going to a mechanic to turn it off.

Thanks in advance,
AM


----------



## dawnsurprise

hi mondeo man, 
its the OP here....
changed my car to a peugeot 307sw 1.6 diesel 
is the procedure the same for the diesel as for the 2005 peugeot 307SW petrol 1.6?
thanks in advance
Dawnsurprise


----------



## mondeoman

dawnsurprise said:


> hi mondeo man,
> its the OP here....
> changed my car to a peugeot 307sw 1.6 diesel
> is the procedure the same for the diesel as for the 2005 peugeot 307SW petrol 1.6?
> thanks in advance
> Dawnsurprise


 

Hi Dawnsuprise,

try this for 307 1.6 hdi

1. Switch ignition 'OFF'

2. Press & hold the button on the RH side of dash cluster(beside speedo)

3. Switch ignition 'ON'

4. Keep button pressed for 10 secs 

5. Display will now read '0' & 'Spanner' symbol will go out.


----------



## dawnsurprise

worked a treat... thanks a mil for your help!!


----------



## mondeoman

dawnsurprise said:


> worked a treat... thanks a mil for your help!!


 
No Problem,your very welcome.


----------



## jasconius

Digital outside temperature display at any one time can range from -5C to +10c in a matter of minutes particularly in the winter!  Is there anyway to reset this on a Renault Laguna or is the sensor dirty or on the way out ?


----------



## Moffo

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



mondeoman said:


> 1-switch ignition ON (lights)
> 2-press button on end of stalk(RH)until spanner symbol flashes & distance remaining to next service appears in the odometer display.
> 3-press & hold the little stalk on dash display(trip reset) for 10 secs until new service interval is displayed.let go of stalk.
> 4 turn ignition off.
> this is for megane 2 2003 onwards as you never said what year yours was.


 

Hi Mondeoman.

Have a 2005 Renault Scenic, just got it serviced at 58000, not with renault, and followed the instructions here, next service interval coming up at 30000, should be 10000, anything I can do to change that.

Thanks a mill


----------



## mondeoman

*Re: removal of spanner symbol on dashboard of renault megane cabrio*



Moffo said:


> Hi Mondeoman.
> 
> Have a 2005 Renault Scenic, just got it serviced at 58000, not with renault, and followed the instructions here, next service interval coming up at 30000, should be 10000, anything I can do to change that.
> 
> Thanks a mill


 
2005 Renault Scenic 2 instructions are


1. switch ignition 'ON'

2. Repeatedly press the button on the RH stalk until the 'Spanner' symbol flashes & the distance remaining to the next service appears in the odometer display.


3. press & hold button for approx 10 secs until the new service interval is displayed.

4.Release button.

5. Switch ignition 'OFF'


I hope this works for you.


----------



## mangiola75

Hi Mondeoman
Fantastic thread.  Hope that you can help... I need to remove the spanner from the dashboard display, the car has been serviced, but only at a local garage.  My car is a 54 plate Smart Fooofor.  Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## mondeoman

mangiola75 said:


> Hi Mondeoman
> Fantastic thread. Hope that you can help... I need to remove the spanner from the dashboard display, the car has been serviced, but only at a local garage. My car is a 54 plate Smart Fooofor. Any help greatly appreciated.


 

Hi Mangoila75,  54 plate = 2004?

Try this.

1. Switch ignition 'ON' & immediately press button up on dash cluster housing twice.

2. switch ignition 'OFF'

3.press & hold this button again while switching ignition 'ON',After 10 secs the new service interval will appear in the display.

4. Release button.

5. Switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## mangiola75

Mondeoman
You are a genious, worked first time, thaanks very much for your help!


----------



## jazzhead

hi mondeoman,
fantastic thread, how do u get rid of airbag warning light on 00 alfa 1.8 t spark, hope u can help,     ta


----------



## mondeoman

mangiola75 said:


> Mondeoman
> You are a genious, worked first time, thaanks very much for your help!


 
no problem,Glad to help.


----------



## mondeoman

jazzhead said:


> hi mondeoman,
> fantastic thread, how do u get rid of airbag warning light on 00 alfa 1.8 t spark, hope u can help, ta


 
sorry can't help,only service warning symbols.


----------



## JMR

mondeoman said:


> hi,
> 
> on the dash of your Audi there are 3 buttons under the fuel gauge,from left to right the 1st one just forget about & the other 2 we will call 'A' & 'B' (B =closest to fuel gauge).
> 
> 1.press & hold button 'A'
> 
> 2.switch ignition 'ON'
> 
> 3.release button 'A'
> 
> 4,the words 'SERVICE' or 'Service in xxxx MI' will appear in the trip recorder display.
> 5,now press button 'B' until the display clears & is replaced with the new service interval or 'SERVICE'
> 
> 6.switch ignition 'OFF'
> 
> lets know how you get on please.


 
Hi Mondeoman,
Brilliant info on this thread.....
I tried the above to remove the service indication from my 2003 Audi A4 1.8T and it worked but now when I press the little spanner button (button A from above) the display reads
' Service in
---- Miles
---- days'
How can I get it to read the correct service interval again?


----------



## mondeoman

JMR said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> Brilliant info on this thread.....
> I tried the above to remove the service indication from my 2003 Audi A4 1.8T and it worked but now when I press the little spanner button (button A from above) the display reads
> ' Service in
> ---- Miles
> ---- days'
> How can I get it to read the correct service interval again?


 


Press button 'B' (RH Button under Fuel gauge)until new display is set.

Thats all it says,hope it works for you.


----------



## netty35

I am a little confuse  2005 05  vw golf 1.9 tdi sport. I need to turn the service light of, but i dont have the time stick refered to, just tripometer button on right dash side, and hours and minutes buttons on left dash side, along with right hand steering colum lever with reset button and up down button. HELP


----------



## mondeoman

netty35 said:


> I am a little confuse 2005 05 vw golf 1.9 tdi sport. I need to turn the service light of, but i dont have the time stick refered to, just tripometer button on right dash side, and hours and minutes buttons on left dash side, along with right hand steering colum lever with reset button and up down button. HELP


 

this is how to remove service warning symbol for ALL VW golfs from 2005 (all engines).?? sorry 

1. press & hold the RH trip stalk(in dash display)

2. Switch ignition 'ON'

3. the Word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display

4. Release RH trip button

5 turn the other trip stalk (LH one) to the right to reset the display

6. switch ignition 'OFF'
​


----------



## torivw

hi wondering if you can help me as I've tried the tips given already and nothing worked.

I've got a 2004 Polo which has longlife servicing. however when I first got it from new the service interval light came on around 11500 miles. took it to my local vw garage where i bought it - they said as it's longlife servicing it doesn't need a service and they reset the indicator for me.

Took the car in at 18000 miles as advised and had it serviced - service interval indicator wasn't reset at that time probably as it wasn't flashing, and sure enough at around 24000 miles it went off again. So despite my car having longlife servicing the service interval indicator seems to be set to go off pretty much every 12000 miles.

I'm really hacked off at the idea of having to traipse to my local vw garage to have it reset every 12000 miles (though they don't charge to do it) and if i can do it myself that'd be really handy, especially since it appears to be of zero use to me anyway.

I used the advice given to someone else about holding trip button, insert key and turn ignition on, turn off and remove key then release button but absolutely nothing happened and next time i turned the car on the spanner flashed again. Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?? a few places i looked at said the vw gaarge have a computer thing that plugs in to reset it but when the guy reset it for me last time i don't remember him plugging anything into the car's computer or anything??


----------



## mondeoman

torivw said:


> hi wondering if you can help me as I've tried the tips given already and nothing worked.
> 
> I've got a 2004 Polo which has longlife servicing. however when I first got it from new the service interval light came on around 11500 miles. took it to my local vw garage where i bought it - they said as it's longlife servicing it doesn't need a service and they reset the indicator for me.
> 
> Took the car in at 18000 miles as advised and had it serviced - service interval indicator wasn't reset at that time probably as it wasn't flashing, and sure enough at around 24000 miles it went off again. So despite my car having longlife servicing the service interval indicator seems to be set to go off pretty much every 12000 miles.
> 
> I'm really hacked off at the idea of having to traipse to my local vw garage to have it reset every 12000 miles (though they don't charge to do it) and if i can do it myself that'd be really handy, especially since it appears to be of zero use to me anyway.
> 
> I used the advice given to someone else about holding trip button, insert key and turn ignition on, turn off and remove key then release button but absolutely nothing happened and next time i turned the car on the spanner flashed again. Any ideas as to what I'm doing wrong?? a few places i looked at said the vw gaarge have a computer thing that plugs in to reset it but when the guy reset it for me last time i don't remember him plugging anything into the car's computer or anything??


 

Try This,

1 .press & hold the trip stalk(RH side of dash cluster)

2. Switch Ignition 'ON'

3. Service message or Symbol is displayed.

4. Release Trip Stalk.

5. Turn stalk to the RIGHT untill all counters are reset.

6. Switch Ignition 'OFF'


This should work.

best of luck.


----------



## eddie10

mondeoman said:


> These are the instructions for a 2004 Renault Megane.
> 1. switch ignition 'ON'
> 
> 2. press buttton on the end of wiper stalk (RH) until the 'spanner' symbol flashes & the distance remaining to next service appears in the odometer display.
> 
> 3. press & hold the trip stalk(in dash cluster)for aproxx 10secs untill new service interval is displayed.
> 
> 4 .release trip stalk(in dash)
> 
> 5. Switch ignition 'OFF'
> 
> This should work -i tryed it myself on a luguna 2 recently & it worked a treat.


 
Mondeoman, Should the above method work for a 04 laguna Mirage as well??


----------



## eddie10

eddie10 said:


> Mondeoman, Should the above method work for a 04 laguna Mirage as well??


 
Just tried it and worked a treat..Great work Mondeoman!!!


----------



## rev18

Digger said:


> mondy,
> Do I clear the INSP message the same way as the 01 Corsa, I have a
> Opel Zafira type B ..05 onwards..new model ? Thanks



How do I clear an 06 Opel Zafira service indicator? 
(I'm afraid i don't know how to clear an 01 Corsa!)


----------



## Bypassone

Hi, mondeoman, thanx for the more-than-useful thread. I have a 1995 Audi A4 1.8 T(B5) and tried to clear the "OIL" warning using your solution in post #12 (for a 1999 Audi), but it didn't work for me. Could there be some differences, or am i doing something wrong? Thanks a lot for all your help....


----------



## Luckycharm

Great thread  Do you know how to get rid of the Spanner on Saab 9.3 1.9tdi?


----------



## mondeoman

Bypassone said:


> Hi, mondeoman, thanx for the more-than-useful thread. I have a 1995 Audi A4 1.8 T(B5) and tried to clear the "OIL" warning using your solution in post #12 (for a 1999 Audi), but it didn't work for me. Could there be some differences, or am i doing something wrong? Thanks a lot for all your help....


 
according to Autodata -1995 (94-01)Audi a4 (all models)spanner Etc can only be removed using suitable diagnostic equipment

Sorry.


----------



## mondeoman

Luckycharm said:


> Great thread  Do you know how to get rid of the Spanner on Saab 9.3 1.9tdi?


 

if its for a 2002 onwards,pm me your email address & i'll send you instructions.


----------



## Bypassone

mondeoman said:


> according to Autodata -1995 (94-01)Audi a4 (all models)spanner Etc can only be removed using suitable diagnostic equipment
> 
> Sorry.


Ok, Mondeoman, thanx anyway. I guess i'll have to take it to audi and ask'em to change the interval to 200000 kms or so..... that way it won't bother me 'til after it's dead....
Thx m8


----------



## samm

i have the latest model ford transit,how do you switch off the spanner?thanks


----------



## mondeoman

samm said:


> i have the latest model ford transit,how do you switch off the spanner?thanks


 
Don't have info for latest transit model but i do have for previous one if you want to try that?

1,Turn ignition key to position 2

2. press brake & accelerator pedals together for 15 seconds

3. service interval indicator will flash when reset complete

4. Release pedals & turn ignition OFF.


----------



## mondeoman

mondeoman said:


> if its for a 2002 onwards,pm me your email address & i'll send you instructions.


 
instruction sent via email.


----------



## samm

mondeoman said:


> Don't have info for latest transit model but i do have for previous one if you want to try that?
> 
> 1,Turn ignition key to position 2
> 
> 2. press brake & accelerator pedals together for 15 seconds
> 
> 3. service interval indicator will flash when reset complete
> 
> 4. Release pedals & turn ignition OFF.




brilliant,worked first time,thanks for that.have heard  and tried loads of different versions of that ,so thanks again.


----------



## rev18

Mondeoman,

Would be very grateful if you could tell me how to remove the service indicator on an 06 Opel Zafira. Thanks!


----------



## mondeoman

rev18 said:


> Mondeoman,
> 
> Would be very grateful if you could tell me how to remove the service indicator on an 06 Opel Zafira. Thanks!


 
Try This,

1,Switch ignition 'ON'

2,The Display 'INSP' will flash for 2 seconds

3,Keep the Trip button on RH side pressed until "....." appears in the display.

4,Release Trip button.

5,Switch 'OFF' ignition.


----------



## mondeoman

samm said:


> brilliant,worked first time,thanks for that.have heard and tried loads of different versions of that ,so thanks again.


 
no problem,glad it worked for you.


----------



## DavyJones

Maybe you should change your name to The Oracle. I have one for you thats being bugging me for a while, I have a 00 transit and the symbol thats beside the airbag light flashs on and off when I drive every now and again. the symbol is second last on the right of the panel. Any ideas?


----------



## hopalong

how do i switch from kmh to mph,(for my newry trips)n a renault scenic 05,ta


----------



## hopalong

p.s i think my wifes yaris can switch from kmh to mph,but do you know if a golf 1.9 tdi can do the same.(thinking of buyng one in uk)


----------



## rev18

mondeoman said:


> Try This,
> 
> 1,Switch ignition 'ON' keeping trip button pressed
> 
> 2,The Display 'INSP' will flash for 2 seconds
> 
> 3,Keep the Trip button on RH side pressed until "....." appears in the display.
> 
> 4,Release Trip button.
> 
> 5,Switch 'OFF' ignition.




Worked, with slight amendment. Thanks Mondeoman!!


----------



## dewdrop

Your thread must be the most effective one in the system. while i have been driving for over 40 years i am ignorant re all the terminology and never heard of a spanner service light!!. i drive a nissan almeira 2006 and dont recall ever seeing a light to warn me of a service date. apologies for my innocence


----------



## mondeoman

dewdrop said:


> Your thread must be the most effective one in the system. while i have been driving for over 40 years i am ignorant re all the terminology and never heard of a spanner service light!!. i drive a nissan almeira 2006 and dont recall ever seeing a light to warn me of a service date. apologies for my innocence


 
Hi DEWDROP,
                if you send me your email address i'll send you instructions to remove the spanner from your almera.


----------



## mondeoman

cerbera1 said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> I have a 01 VW Golf and the engine management light on the dashboard keeps coming on. I have gone to 2 different mechanics and both have replaced 2 different parts which they said was the problem and then reset the light. Only to discover 2 days later that the damn light is back on again. The last time I recall the mechanic saying it was a sensor at the cam shaft, although this time it only cost €50 to get it sorted it still is a pain. Is there anyway of resetting the light so that it won't come back on or is this just a spiral of things going wrong with the car? Nay info would be great.
> Cheers,
> Cerbera


 
Hi Cerbera,
               Can't help you, spanner/service lights only.

sorry.


----------



## gLo

Hi,
Any idea how to remove service indicator on 2004 Merc E220 CDI
Thanks in advance
gLo


----------



## mondeoman

gLo said:


> Hi,
> Any idea how to remove service indicator on 2004 Merc E220 CDI
> Thanks in advance
> gLo


 
Hi,Could you send me your email address(via pm)& i'll send you on the info


----------



## wanderer

Hi mondeoman,

I don't believe this has been asked before but here goes:

How do i reset the service indicators on a 07/08 Mondeo (new shape)? 

Many thanks!


----------



## trevbarker

Can you tell me how to remove the spanner on a 2004 mark V Golf 1.9 TDi. I've been told I need to got to a VW service dealer with diagnostic equipment and obviously a non service dealer charges much less but cannot get the information from VW.


----------



## weejasy77

Great thread!!

Could you tell me how to remove the engine management light on a 2001 Renault Megane Scenic?

Thanks


----------



## banjo1956

*re:Nissan Primera 2002-2007*

I would like to add my own little piece of info for above car owners; havent seen it on thread so far.To remove service spanner do the following:

Switch ignition ON
Make sure radio is OFF
Press and hold INFO button
Turn volume button until menu comes up
Release info button
Using joystick select confirmation and press ENTER by pushing down joystick
Select Service and press enter
Select reset and press enter
Press back button 3 times to return to main menu
Switch ignition OFF


Goodbye service spanner


----------



## trevbarker

trevbarker said:


> Can you tell me how to remove the spanner on a 2004 mark V Golf 1.9 TDi. I've been told I need to got to a VW service dealer with diagnostic equipment and obviously a non service dealer charges much less but cannot get the information from VW.


For any body who's interested I discovered the solution from a Google search for removing the spanner icon from my VW Golf Mk V TDi:-

Press and hold Tripmeter button on the RHS of the panel
Switch ignition ON
When information panel lights up, including the service spanner, press minute button on the clock on the LHS of the panel
Switch ignition OFF

Spanner no longer lights up when ignition is turned on.


----------



## Brianne

A stupid question, why would a 2007 Citroen C4 with 7950 k on it have the service sign come up on it at times, not always but usually if the car stalls due to someone unfamiliar with it driving it? I thought it was way too little mileage for a service to be due


----------



## oopsbuddy

Hi Mondeoman,

I have searched this thread but can't find any reference to this one! A friend of mine has a 2004 BMW 525 (I think!) and while travelling with him this weekend, he pointed out that the warning light on the dash referred to a flat tyre (which he didn't have) and that it had been on for months! He wasn't going to go to a main dealer to have it reset, so would have to wait until the next service was due, but can you advise how to switch that warning light off? Many thanks on his behalf.


----------



## mondeoman

oopsbuddy said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> I have searched this thread but can't find any reference to this one! A friend of mine has a 2004 BMW 525 (I think!) and while travelling with him this weekend, he pointed out that the warning light on the dash referred to a flat tyre (which he didn't have) and that it had been on for months! He wasn't going to go to a main dealer to have it reset, so would have to wait until the next service was due, but can you advise how to switch that warning light off? Many thanks on his behalf.


 
hi, i only have info to remove service warning lights or symbols,not engine warning lights etc.

sorry i can't help you


----------



## D1983

oopsbuddy said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> I have searched this thread but can't find any reference to this one! A friend of mine has a 2004 BMW 525 (I think!) and while travelling with him this weekend, he pointed out that the warning light on the dash referred to a flat tyre (which he didn't have) and that it had been on for months! He wasn't going to go to a main dealer to have it reset, so would have to wait until the next service was due, but can you advise how to switch that warning light off? Many thanks on his behalf.



Bit of a late reply but the tyre pressure warning is a little over sensitive,check thoroughly that there is no puncture etc.Adjust the tyre pressures to what they should be.
Does the car have idrive? if so you need to access the the pressure reset through the menu.


----------



## oopsbuddy

Thanks guys, I will pass on those points to the man! Cheers


----------



## Clohass

Good morning

Can you tell me how to reset the Service indicator on a Seat Altea 1.6 petrol 2004. Thanks in advance


----------



## mondeoman

Clohass said:


> Good morning
> 
> Can you tell me how to reset the Service indicator on a Seat Altea 1.6 petrol 2004. Thanks in advance


 

There is No info on Autodata about The 'ALTEA'?? ,but you can try the Ibiza if you want.


Ibiza instructions(02-06)

1-press & hold the trip reset stalk(beside speedo)

2- switch ignition 'ON'

3-the word 'service' will appear in the trip recorder display.

4- Release trip stalk

5- turn stalk to the 'Right' untill '....' appears in the display

6-release stalk.

7-Switch ignition 'OFF'


I hope this works for you.


----------



## Clohass

*Seat Altea*

Thanks for looking Mondeoman. This didn't work as 'Service' didn't appear but thanks again for taking the time to post.


----------



## DC0310

Hi Mondeoman,
What about service indicator on a 00 VW Passat 1.9TDi


----------



## soy

DC0310 said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> What about service indicator on a 00 VW Passat 1.9TDi



This was already answered earlier in this thread. Read back through the thread


----------



## Jockey

Hi Mondeoman,

I have a 04 Ford Focus 1.6 h/b. A light came on recently, kind of like an engine shape yellow in colour. Can you tell how i can remove this?

Cheers

Jockey


----------



## Jockey

Hi Lads,

Can anyone else help with this problem?

Jockey


----------



## mondeoman

Jockey said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> I have a 04 Ford Focus 1.6 h/b. A light came on recently, kind of like an engine shape yellow in colour. Can you tell how i can remove this?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jockey


 

hi, i only have info to remove service warning lights or symbols,not engine warning lights etc.

sorry i can't help you


----------



## harndbuster

hi mondeoman.. im new to this forum so hope im doing this right... could you tell me how got get rid of the service warning message on an almera o4?


----------



## sam h

Mondeoman - if you're still about, do you know how to remove the service warning on a Nissan Primera '01.  

Not even my car but bugs the hell out of me everytime I get in & he keeps forgetting to ask his mechanic!!


----------



## mvron

Hi Mondeoman,

Hope you can help. Any ideas on how to get insp indicator off a 1999 Skoda Octavia 1.6?

Thanks
mv


----------



## mondeoman

harndbuster said:


> hi mondeoman.. im new to this forum so hope im doing this right... could you tell me how got get rid of the service warning message on an almera o4?


 

Hello,

Try This,

1- switch ignition ON

2- switch Radio ON

3- start Engine

4- switch Radio OFF

5- press & hold the 'INFO' button

6-Turn volume button at least 30 clicks until self diagnosis menu is displayed and an audible signal is heard.

7- Release info button

8-using centre joystick(on stereo) select confirmation/adjustment & press Enter by pushing down on joystick,

select Service & press Enter.

select Reset & press Enter.

9- Press 'Back' button to return to main menu.

10- Switch ignition 'OFF'

lets know if it works please.


----------



## mondeoman

sam h said:


> Mondeoman - if you're still about, do you know how to remove the service warning on a Nissan Primera '01.
> 
> Not even my car but bugs the hell out of me everytime I get in & he keeps forgetting to ask his mechanic!!


 

hi.

its very similar to the almera one.

1. Switch Ignition 'ON'

2. Ensure radio is switched 'OFF'

3. press & hold 'INFO' button

4-Turn volume button until self diagnosis menu is displayed.

5.Release .INFO' button.

6.using Joystick select confirmation/adjustment & press Enter (by pushing button)

select - Service & press Enter,

select -Reset & press Enter,

7. Press 'BACK' button 3 times to return to the main menu.

8. Switch ignition 'OFF'

hope this works for you.


----------



## mondeoman

mvron said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Hope you can help. Any ideas on how to get insp indicator off a 1999 Skoda Octavia 1.6?
> 
> Thanks
> mv


 

This was answered already on this thread


----------



## mvron

I am so very sorry - looked but didn't see it. Will check back through the posts.

Many thanks, mv


----------



## Adam 365

HI Mondeoman

Amazing post,

Can you help with my Fiat Stylo 1.9 JTD - 02 plate

'Service Due' on the computer, garage didnt reset it.

Thanks


----------



## mondeoman

Adam 365 said:


> HI Mondeoman
> 
> Amazing post,
> 
> Can you help with my Fiat Stylo 1.9 JTD - 02 plate
> 
> 'Service Due' on the computer, garage didnt reset it.
> 
> Thanks


 

Hi Adam365.

acording to Autodata it can only be reset using suitable diagnostic equipment

Sorry!!!


----------



## LouthLass

Mondeoman!

Your are a star!!  Just followed your suggestions for the VW Polo and the pesky spanner is gone (only got it fully serviced in June - high mileage!).

Many, many thanks

LL


----------



## mondeoman

LouthLass said:


> Mondeoman!
> 
> Your are a star!! Just followed your suggestions for the VW Polo and the pesky spanner is gone (only got it fully serviced in June - high mileage!).
> 
> Many, many thanks
> 
> LL


 
Hi LL,
         your very welcome & thank You


----------



## LouthLass

Hey, you saved me €40 (the price that my mechanic was going to charge me just to remove it, he said he would have to hook it up to a computer at some dealer in town!!) 

Maybe you should start asking for contributions for everyone you helped

Kind regards

LL


----------



## mondeoman

LouthLass said:


> Hey, you saved me €40 (the price that my mechanic was going to charge me just to remove it, he said he would have to hook it up to a computer at some dealer in town!!)
> 
> Maybe you should start asking for contributions for everyone you helped
> 
> Kind regards
> 
> LL


 

Hi again,

              Thats great news.i glad you searched for an answer & not just take the mechanics word as gospel.
€40 is better in your pocket than his

Best of luck & Thank you.


----------



## noname

*Re: removal of spanner from peugeot 307 SW without going to garage*



Ron Burgundy said:


> or do a homer and put a piece of tape over it


 

LOL this is what my father inlaw has done, hopefully someone here will be able to help.

1997 Nissan Primera 2L diesel, the "check engine light" has been since his fuel pump was changed (by his own mechanic) any way of turning it off? 

would it be the same method as the almera as outlined above?

thanks for any help.


----------



## andy72

Great thread..!

Could you help with my question...?
I have a Renault Laguna 2003 2.2 dci the service indicator ( flashing spanner symbol ) is on and I need to know how to turn it off. I have serviced the car myself but have no idea how to get it off...

any info would be greatly appreciated...!

Thanks in advance

Andy...


----------



## mondeoman

andy72 said:


> Great thread..!
> 
> Could you help with my question...?
> I have a Renault Laguna 2003 2.2 dci the service indicator ( flashing spanner symbol ) is on and I need to know how to turn it off. I have serviced the car myself but have no idea how to get it off...
> 
> any info would be greatly appreciated...!
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Andy...


 



Hi Andy,

1, Switch ignition 'ON'

2, Repeatedly press the button (on the end of the RH stalk wipers i think)until the 'spanner' symbol flashes & the distance to the next service appears in the odometer display.

3,Press & hold the little staik in the dash cluster (on the RH side) until the display has flashed '8' times

3a, Release this stalk.

4,The New service interval is now displayed.

5, Switch ignition off.


----------



## weedy

this real great tread many thanks


----------



## kopkidda

Hi Mondeoman,any idea's how to reset BMW 320i year 2000?It has a count down timer,is it the same as this one?

1,Switch ignition 'OFF'

2,press & hold LH trip button(beside fuel gauge)

3,turn ignition key to position '1'

4,after 5 secs the words 'oil service' or 'Inspection' are shown together with the message 'Reset' or 'RE'

5,Release trip button,then press & hold it again,after a further 5 seconds the message 'RESET' starts to flash.

6,Release trip, then press & release trip button again,

7,The new service interval is now displayed.

8,press & hold trip for 5seconds,the time based inspection is now displayed together with the message 'RESET' or 'RE'

9,release trip then press & hold it again,after 5 seconds the message 'reset' starts to flash

10,release trip button,then press & release it again

11.the new service interval is now displayed


12,press & release trip,the message 'END SIA' is now displayed.

13,Switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## mondeoman

kopkidda said:


> Hi Mondeoman,any idea's how to reset BMW 320i year 2000?It has a count down timer,is it the same as this one?
> 
> 1,Switch ignition 'OFF'
> 
> 2,press & hold LH trip button(beside fuel gauge)
> 
> 3,turn ignition key to position '1'
> 
> 4,after 5 secs the words 'oil service' or 'Inspection' are shown together with the message 'Reset' or 'RE'
> 
> 5,Release trip button,then press & hold it again,after a further 5 seconds the message 'RESET' starts to flash.
> 
> 6,Release trip, then press & release trip button again,
> 
> 7,The new service interval is now displayed.
> 
> 8,press & hold trip for 5seconds,the time based inspection is now displayed together with the message 'RESET' or 'RE'
> 
> 9,release trip then press & hold it again,after 5 seconds the message 'reset' starts to flash
> 
> 10,release trip button,then press & release it again
> 
> 11.the new service interval is now displayed
> 
> 
> 12,press & release trip,the message 'END SIA' is now displayed.
> 
> 13,Switch ignition 'OFF'


 

Hi could you tell me if your car 'HAS or HasNOT' got a underbonnet diagnostic connector??

Try this method anyway.


----------



## wccc

How do you reset the service indicator on a 2005 Audi A6 3.2 quattro?


----------



## mondeoman

wccc said:


> How do you reset the service indicator on a 2005 Audi A6 3.2 quattro?


 
only with diagnostic equipment


----------



## kieran160

hi mondeoman, just had 2004 tdi passat serviced locally, mechanic was unable to reset service now message, can you help me?

thanks


----------



## adallby

Hi Mondeoman.
I have a 1998 ford Cougar that is build on the Mondeo chassis,
and belive it or not I also have a service indicator that i whant to reset.
thanks in advans.


----------



## mondeoman

kieran160 said:


> hi mondeoman, just had 2004 tdi passat serviced locally, mechanic was unable to reset service now message, can you help me?
> 
> thanks


 
Answered already


----------



## PaddyBloggit

C180 (new model) ..... removing Service A report.

Any ideas mondeoman?


----------



## mondeoman

adallby said:


> Hi Mondeoman.
> I have a 1998 ford Cougar that is build on the Mondeo chassis,
> and belive it or not I also have a service indicator that i whant to reset.
> thanks in advans.


 
you need to hold 2 buttons together for 5 seconds to reset it,

the 2 are found just above the heater dials,just under the air vent.
button 1 ='SELECT'
button 2 = 'UNITS'
hope tis makes sence to you.


----------



## westabu

Good morning 

Can you tell me how to reset the Service indicator on a BMW 1 series  petrol 2005. Thanks in advance


----------



## mondeoman

PaddyBloggit said:


> C180 (new model) ..... removing Service A report.
> 
> Any ideas mondeoman?


 

what year??


----------



## mondeoman

westabu said:


> Good morning
> 
> Can you tell me how to reset the Service indicator on a BMW 1 series petrol 2005. Thanks in advance


 
Could you PM your Email adddress please & i'll send you the info.


----------



## crayola234

Go again mondeoman please.
How to reset the service light on an 03 Volvo S40 diesel.  Would be much appreciated.


----------



## PaddyBloggit

Re.

C180 (new model) ..... removing Service A report.

Any ideas mondeoman? 		

===> Taking it for service next week. That should extinguish the nag! ;-)


----------



## mondeoman

crayola234 said:


> Go again mondeoman please.
> How to reset the service light on an 03 Volvo S40 diesel. Would be much appreciated.


 

could you PM your email address please & i'll send you on the info.


----------



## mondeoman

PaddyBloggit said:


> Re.
> 
> C180 (new model) ..... removing Service A report.
> 
> Any ideas mondeoman?
> 
> ===> Taking it for service next week. That should extinguish the nag! ;-)


 
email address please via PM


----------



## shep

Hi Mondeoman, I've read all the above posts and I don't think it's been asked before; do you know how I can remove the service warning counter on a 06 BMW 330d se?

Many thanks

Shep


----------



## mondeoman

shep said:


> Hi Mondeoman, I've read all the above posts and I don't think it's been asked before; do you know how I can remove the service warning counter on a 06 BMW 330d se?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Shep


 

Hi Shep,
Thats no problem at all,could you send me your Email address please cause there is quit a bit to it(content) & i don't know how to post up attachments


----------



## blue2

Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a car service. I work in Portmarknock


----------



## mondeoman

blue2 said:


> Can anyone recommend somewhere to get a car service. I work in Portmarknock


 
Yes i can -Baldoyle Auto Centre
               unit 138 Baldoyle Ind Estate
               ph 01-8321045


----------



## dawnsurprise

hi mondeoman

my friend has a 2008 VW 1.4 petrol car with a warning spanner on it
can you please advise how to remove this.


----------



## mondeoman

dawnsurprise said:


> hi mondeoman
> 
> my friend has a 2008 VW 1.4 petrol car with a warning spanner on it
> can you please advise how to remove this.


 

My info is for cars only up to year 2007.

try this 

1.press & hold trip button on RH side


2. switch ignition 'ON'

3.service message or symbol is displayed

4.Release trip button

5.then turn trip button to the right untill all counters are reset.

6.switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## dawnsurprise

hi mondeoman
the trip button does not turn
you can only push it

on the left, there are two other buttons (for the time i think)
should i press the "second" button?


----------



## mondeoman

dawnsurprise said:


> hi mondeoman
> the trip button does not turn
> you can only push it
> 
> on the left, there are two other buttons (for the time i think)
> should i press the "second" button?


 

Hi Dawnsuprise,
                      You Never did metion what VW model??
ie Golf,Passat etc


----------



## keithkarl200

could you tell me how to remove inspection symbol from a 04 skoda fabia cheers


----------



## ursujr

*Re: question*

I wan to ask if its possible to change in computer of renault megan from 2000, 1.4 to sow me kilometers not miles and not mpg to liter
thanks


----------



## mondeoman

keithkarl200 said:


> could you tell me how to remove inspection symbol from a 04 skoda fabia cheers


 

1-press & Hold the trip button on RH side(speedo)

2- Switch Ignition 'ON'

3-Release button as soon as the letters 'OIL' appear in the odometer display

4-press & hold button (again)

5-Release button as soon as the letters 'INSP' appear in the display

6-Turn button to the RIGHT untill the letters are erased & replaced by "----"

7-Switch ignition 'OFF'

ps- 'OIL' warning can be erased in the same way.


----------



## keithkarl200

Thanks for that, i had it done before you replied, i just googled it



mondeoman said:


> 1-press & Hold the trip button on RH side(speedo)
> 
> 2- Switch Ignition 'ON'
> 
> 3-Release button as soon as the letters 'OIL' appear in the odometer display
> 
> 4-press & hold button (again)
> 
> 5-Release button as soon as the letters 'INSP' appear in the display
> 
> 6-Turn button to the RIGHT untill the letters are erased & replaced by "----"
> 
> 7-Switch ignition 'OFF'
> 
> ps- 'OIL' warning can be erased in the same way.


----------



## 5Times

Hi Mondeoman, 

Do you know how to remove the warning on a '05 SEAT Altea.

Thanks

5Times


----------



## mondeoman

5Times said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Do you know how to remove the warning on a '05 SEAT Altea.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 5Times


 

There is No info on Autodata about The 'ALTEA'?? ,but you can try the Ibiza if you want.


Ibiza instructions(02-06)

1-press & hold the trip reset stalk(beside speedo)

2- switch ignition 'ON'

3-the word 'service' will appear in the trip recorder display.

4- Release trip stalk

5- turn stalk to the 'Right' untill '....' appears in the display

6-release stalk.

7-Switch ignition 'OFF'


I hope this works for you.


----------



## buzzard

mondeoman said:


> Heres the instructions for all passats from year 2000(petrol + Diesel)
> 
> 1, press & hold the RH trip stalk(in dash cluster)
> 
> 2,switch ignition 'ON'
> 
> 3, the word 'SERVICE' will appear in the trip recorder display.
> 
> 4,Release the RH stalk.
> 
> 5,now turn the LH stalk to the right to reset the display(beside rev counter).
> 
> Mondeoman,
> 
> I have a 2006 B6 Passat 2.0TSI and tried the above to cancel the "Service Now" inditor but to no avail. Is the procedure different or as quoted above ??
> 
> Cheers
> 
> this should work for you.


----------



## buzzard

So hold the RH stalk in the down position, turn on the engine, release the stalk and move the Lh stalk up as if you are indicating to turn right


----------



## mondeoman

buzzard said:


> So hold the RH stalk in the down position, turn on the engine, release the stalk and move the Lh stalk up as if you are indicating to turn right


 

i think it means twist it to the right


----------



## psygnosis

Do you know how to remove engine management light on a 01 Seat Leon


----------



## SISSOKO

Mondeoman,
Could you sort this one for me , 2003 bora service light  ,how to remove?

Cheers


----------



## tomgilboy

Hi there Mondeoman,

can you help me with this.

My 2005 1.6 Renault Scenis was left up for about 3 months and when I went to start it, the battery was dead, so I used Jump leads to get it going.

From then, the 'Spanner' symbol was showing as well as 'SERVICE' and the 'Parking Brake' Symbol. 

I found your advice on removing the 'Spanner' symbol, but can't figure out how to remove the 'SERVICE' and 'Parking Brake' symbols .

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance,

Tom


----------



## david1

Hello
can you help me please.i've got a Mercedes CLK 230 kompressor.w reg
with the  serviice spanner on.thanks 
david


----------



## Ron Burgundy

how about a 2007 VW Passat ??


----------



## mondeoman

SISSOKO said:


> Mondeoman,
> Could you sort this one for me , 2003 bora service light ,how to remove?
> 
> Cheers


 
Same as Golf/Passat,Already answered is this thread


----------



## mondeoman

tomgilboy said:


> Hi there Mondeoman,
> 
> can you help me with this.
> 
> My 2005 1.6 Renault Scenis was left up for about 3 months and when I went to start it, the battery was dead, so I used Jump leads to get it going.
> 
> From then, the 'Spanner' symbol was showing as well as 'SERVICE' and the 'Parking Brake' Symbol.
> 
> I found your advice on removing the 'Spanner' symbol, but can't figure out how to remove the 'SERVICE' and 'Parking Brake' symbols .
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Tom


 

If the warning is 'SERV' then this is a malfunction indicator & not a service indicator lamp,'SERV' lamp indicates a problem with the vehicle,sorry


----------



## mondeoman

david1 said:


> Hello
> can you help me please.i've got a Mercedes CLK 230 kompressor.w reg
> with the serviice spanner on.thanks
> david


 

Hi David,
             Sorry what year is 'W' reg?


----------



## mondeoman

Ron Burgundy said:


> how about a 2007 VW Passat ??


 
I could not find anything on my Autodata.

but i did find this -

The following reset my service computer on my 2007 VW Passat 2.0T:
1) Hold down the wrench button (right hand of the trip reset button).
2) While holding the wrench button, turn on the ignition.
3) The computer will now show something like: 'Service Now'.
4) Release the wrench button.
5) Now, press and release the the min (right hand of the h button).
6) Turn off the ignition.
7) Done. The service computer is now officially reset.
The following reset my service computer on my 2007 VW Passat 2.0T:
1) Hold down the wrench button (right hand of the trip reset button).
2) While holding the wrench button, turn on the ignition.
3) The computer will now show something like: 'Service Now'.
4) Release the wrench button.
5) Now, press and release the the min (right hand of the h button).
6) Turn off the ignition.
7) Done. The service computer is now officially reset.


----------



## david1

sorry mondeoman its 2000


----------



## mondeoman

david1 said:


> sorry mondeoman its 2000


 

Hi David,
            Sorry,but those your car have a multifunction steering wheel?


----------



## david1

ok thanks for helping me
david


----------



## mondeoman

david1 said:


> ok thanks for helping me
> david


 
i am asking does your car have a multi function steering wheel??

sorry about the wording


----------



## InfoSeeker

Any idea how to remove service indicator on 2005 9-3 Saab 1.9 tdi sport?

Unreal thread re the number of people you have helped.


----------



## mondeoman

InfoSeeker said:


> Any idea how to remove service indicator on 2005 9-3 Saab 1.9 tdi sport?
> 
> Unreal thread re the number of people you have helped.


 
Hi,
   could you please send me your email address via PM.because i don't know how to post attachments


----------



## david1

mondeoman said:


> Hi David,
> Sorry,but those your car have a multifunction steering wheel?


sorry no


----------



## mumof3angels

hi there cant find code for my ford radio 5000rds serial no m191004 if you could help me .please , please , please silence is killing me.


----------



## mondeoman

mumof3angels said:


> hi there cant find code for my ford radio 5000rds serial no m191004 if you could help me .please , please , please silence is killing me.


 


'1167'


----------



## mumof3angels

mondeoman said:


> '1167'



Thanks it work a treat music to my ears ha ha 
I put a new battery in my car ( ford mondo 01 ) 
thats how I lost the code 
the funny thing is now it seems to be spluttering and miss fireing like mad
there is also an engine warning light on the dash can you tell me how to get this off please and thanks again


----------



## mondeoman

mumof3angels said:


> Thanks it work a treat music to my ears ha ha
> I put a new battery in my car ( ford mondo 01 )
> thats how I lost the code
> the funny thing is now it seems to be spluttering and miss fireing like mad
> there is also an engine warning light on the dash can you tell me how to get this off please and thanks again


 

Get the coil pack checked,I can't help you with the engine warning light sorry.


----------



## mumof3angels

mondeoman said:


> Get the coil pack checked,I can't help you with the engine warning light sorry.




Thanks will do


----------



## Seicoleg

What a great thread and the reason I became a member

Can you tell me how to remove the "SERV" light on a renault megane cabriolet X reg (2000). I have just bought the car and been told that it has been regularly serviced but the local garage can't turn it off. Thanks in advance


----------



## mondeoman

Seicoleg said:


> What a great thread and the reason I became a member
> 
> Can you tell me how to remove the "SERV" light on a renault megane cabriolet X reg (2000). I have just bought the car and been told that it has been regularly serviced but the local garage can't turn it off. Thanks in advance


 

Hi Seicoleg,
                  The 'SERV' lamp is a malfunction indicator & not a service interval indicator lamp,when illuminated the lamp indicates a problem with the vehicle.


----------



## MrTrebus

Hello mondeoman,

absolutly fantastic thread and help you've been giving here.
muchly impressed I am.
So much so, I wanted to ask my own question

How do I get rid of the "serv" light on a 2000 Renault Megane ?
also, do you know how to change the clocks form "miles" to "kilometers" ?

being searching google all morning with no joy ( although thats how I ended up here  so not a complete waste !)

cheers


----------



## mumof3angels

HI 
Well here we go AGAIN 
ok so this time have you any idea where the thermostat in my 01 ford mondeo would be?? Where the top pipe for the rad joins the engine hubby took the houseing off there and normally in his experience its  in there.

my hubby says god be with the day that engines were easy !!!


Any ideas ??

Thanks 
Mumof3angels


----------



## mondeoman

mumof3angels said:


> HI
> Well here we go AGAIN
> ok so this time have you any idea where the thermostat in my 01 ford mondeo would be?? Where the top pipe for the rad joins the engine hubby took the houseing off there and normally in his experience its in there.
> 
> my hubby says god be with the day that engines were easy !!!
> 
> 
> Any ideas ??
> 
> Thanks
> Mumof3angels


 

Hi there,
Have a look here[broken link removed]


----------



## mumof3angels

HI 
Thanks for that site on the thermostat
My hubby thinks that it could be the water pump 
because the temp is fine when the engine is ticking over 
but when you drive it  the water starts to boil 
Just wanted to know if you know any good site on how to replace the water pump 

Thanks again


----------



## mondeoman

mumof3angels said:


> HI
> Thanks for that site on the thermostat
> My hubby thinks that it could be the water pump
> because the temp is fine when the engine is ticking over
> but when you drive it the water starts to boil
> Just wanted to know if you know any good site on how to replace the water pump
> 
> Thanks again


 

Hanyes manual book no '3990'
[broken link removed]


----------



## Walde

*How to remove service warning indicators on a Peugeot 407SW 1.6 diesel 04 mod? Is it possible to remove this? The warning is about Particlefilter. Shows a "triangle". I had service on the car, but they say that i must go to a Peugeot dealer to remove the warninglight. I hope i dont need to do that.*
*I hope anybody can help me?*


----------



## kiriazidis

i have a smart fortwo 700cc 2004 please tell me how to remove the service indicator
Thank you


----------



## mondeoman

kiriazidis said:


> i have a smart fortwo 700cc 2004 please tell me how to remove the service indicator
> Thank you


 

1. Switch ignition ON & immediately press button (on top of dash housing) twice

2. Switch ignition OFF

3. Press & Hold  button again while switching ignition 'ON'

4.After 10 seconds the new interval will appear in the display
5.Release button

6.Switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## Heraldo

*Re: Ford Mondeo 2003 Mondeo - 1797 cc  (to mondeoman)*

Hi I would appreciate your help with a problem with a Ford Mondeo.  The problem is when I am driving there is a quiet whistly noise/sound when my foot is on the accelerator.  When I take my foot off the accelerator the noise stops.  

Also, Does the timing belt need to be changed in this model ?


----------



## locum-motion

Armada said:


> Slightly different query here Mondeoman...
> 
> Any idea how to stop the doors on a BMW (07) 316 from locking  automatically when driving?



I drive a Renault. On my car, the doors can be set to lock when you pass 10km/h (6mph). To switch this feature on or off you hold down the 'lock' end of the 'lock/unlock' rocker switch for 10 seconds.

Perhaps it's the same on a Beemer. Worth a try, anyway, I figure.

By the way; MONDEOMAN IS A GENIUS!


----------



## kiriazidis

Probably i make something wrong and nothing hapent. 
Anyway thank you....


----------



## RaymondB

Hi mondeoman, any idea on how to remove the service indicator/reset the km reading to next service on a Citroen Xsara 2.0Hdi (2005 model)?

Thanks

Raymond


----------



## mondeoman

kiriazidis said:


> Probably i make something wrong and nothing hapent.
> Anyway thank you....


 
send me your email address & i can send you the info with picture.


----------



## mondeoman

RaymondB said:


> Hi mondeoman, any idea on how to remove the service indicator/reset the km reading to next service on a Citroen Xsara 2.0Hdi (2005 model)?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Raymond


 


Hi Raymond,

To remove service indicator-

1- Switch ignition 'OFF'

2- Press & Hold the button beside fuel/Temp  gauge.

3- switch ignition 'ON'

4- Keep button pressed for 10 seconds
Display will now read '0' & spanner symbol will go out.


----------



## Brighid

Hi Mondeoman my hubbie has 2004 Suzuki Liana no code for the radio. How do I get one? Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## tosullivan

Hello mondeoman, Can you tell me how to reset the Oil Service light on a '05 Toyota Corolla Verso? Thanks


----------



## mondeoman

tosullivan said:


> Hello mondeoman, Can you tell me how to reset the Oil Service light on a '05 Toyota Corolla Verso? Thanks


 
Hi could you send me your email address & i'll email it to you.


----------



## mondeoman

Brighid said:


> Hi Mondeoman my hubbie has 2004 Suzuki Liana no code for the radio. How do I get one? Thanks in anticipation.


 
hi,
   A main suzuki dealer would be your best bet.


----------



## sse

hi

we had our 2003 Audi serviced by a local guy and he reset the service to the fixed 9k miles rather than longlife - is it easy to reset it to the longlife regime? I'm sure he'd be able to do it in seconds but if I can do it myself and save the trip it'd be great.

Thanks
SSE


----------



## mondeoman

sse said:


> hi
> 
> we had our 2003 Audi serviced by a local guy and he reset the service to the fixed 9k miles rather than longlife - is it easy to reset it to the longlife regime? I'm sure he'd be able to do it in seconds but if I can do it myself and save the trip it'd be great.
> 
> Thanks
> SSE


 

Hi,
   "vehicles on longlife service interval must have the service indicator reset using suitable diagnostic equipment"


----------



## Lorz

Mondeoman - great post !

05 BMW 525d touring - just had the brake pads replaced by non BMW dealer and need to get the warning light removed.

ALSO, the car has run flats but the sensor seems to be over sensitive.  I just replaced 2 tyres about 2 months ago and the other 2 last Christmas.  The warning light - saying I have a puncture and to drive slowly - came on about 3 months ago.  I brought it to a BMW dealer who told me I don't have a puncture but will need 2 new tyres in about 2months (so about now) BUT the light seemed to come on about 3 months before I needed them - is there any way to adjust this so it only comes on maybe 1month before I need new tyres?

THANKS in advance!


----------



## sse

mondeoman said:


> Hi,
> "vehicles on longlife service interval must have the service indicator reset using suitable diagnostic equipment"



Bugger, thought you might say that! Thanks anyway.

Incidentally people who say Germans don't have a sense of humour haven't tried replacing a blown headlamp bulb on one of these cars


----------



## megabyte

Mondeoman,
How do you Remove the service warning indicators on a Toyota Avensis D4D TR 2.0 08.


----------



## TheShark

Excellent stuff mondeoman.
Can it be done for a 01 Primera?


----------



## mondeoman

TheShark said:


> Excellent stuff mondeoman.
> Can it be done for a 01 Primera?


 

Hi Try this

1. Switch Ignition 'ON'

2. Ensure radio is switched 'OFF'

3. press & hold 'INFO' button

4-Turn volume button until self diagnosis menu is displayed.

5.Release .INFO' button.

6.using Joystick select confirmation/adjustment & press Enter (by pushing button)

select - Service & press Enter,

select -Reset & press Enter,

7. Press 'BACK' button 3 times to return to the main menu.

8. Switch ignition 'OFF'

hope this works for you.


----------



## TheShark

Excellent - worked first time.
Many thanks mondeoman.


----------



## mondeoman

TheShark said:


> Excellent - worked first time.
> Many thanks mondeoman.


 

Great!
Thank You for update


----------



## a1975

Hi Mondeoman

Great forum. 

Any idea how to remove the service indicator to the next service on a Seat Ibiza 2002 (new model)

Thanks


----------



## mondeoman

a1975 said:


> Hi Mondeoman
> 
> Great forum.
> 
> Any idea how to remove the service indicator to the next service on a Seat Ibiza 2002 (new model)
> 
> Thanks


 
Hi,
   I think this has already been answered.


----------



## megabyte

Mondeoman what about the Toyota Avensis D4D TR 2.0.


----------



## mondeoman

megabyte said:


> Mondeoman what about the Toyota Avensis D4D TR 2.0.


 
Hi megabyte,
                   sorry i only have info for cars upto 2007.


----------



## merger18

Please help. how do you put out the oil change leight on a toyota corolla verso 2005 d4d


----------



## mondeoman

merger18 said:


> Please help. how do you put out the oil change leight on a toyota corolla verso 2005 d4d


 


1.Switch ignition 'OFF'

2.press & hold the trip meter button(Left one)

3.switch ignition 'ON'

4.after 5 seconds : Warning lamp will go out & odometer will return to Zero.

5.Release trip button.

6.switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## Gixer-Rider

Hi Mondeoman,
Firstly, thanks a million for all your excellent advice and patience with all posts. I'm hoping that you can help me with this one: I have a Renault Megane Dynamique (2005), both the `*SERVICE*` (_in text_) light (_not the_ _small spanner_) and the airbag logo light are continuously on and I was wondering how to turn them off. 

I appreciate that the car is trying to tell me something, which I will get sorted at some stage soon, but I was hoping to remove the lights in the meantime.

I followed your step-by-step instructions on how to reset the Service Interval mileage which worked fine (now showing "Service in 18,000 Miles"), but the `SERVICE`text light and airbag logo are both still lit-up as soon as I start the ignition - and they stay on. I've tried spraying a little WD40 onto the wiring underneath the Driver's seat, but to no avail.

Please help, anyone!!!

Many Thanks!!!
Gixer-Rider


----------



## ericsson

I have the exact same problem as Gixer-Rider with the service light and airbag light being on. Have brought the car to a garage and was told that the airbag sensor is broken under the drivers seat and that i need a new one. Was also told that this is ok and that there is no rush getting it fixed. Would love to know how to set off the light tho as its driving me mad. Any advice mondeoman?


----------



## ericsson

Sorry for replying to my own post but if you could help Mondeoman it wud be great.

Thanks again,
Ericsson


----------



## mondeoman

ericsson said:


> Sorry for replying to my own post but if you could help Mondeoman it wud be great.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Ericsson


 
Hi Ericsson,
                Sorry but i ony have info on service symbol removal etc


----------



## ericsson

No probs mondeoman, thanks anyways


----------



## DaveyByrne

Would you have any info for a 03 Mercedes C190 Kompressor? I've about 8 warnings that still come up even after my idiot mechanic has fixed them.

You need to get your own website mondeoman...


----------



## mondeoman

DaveyByrne said:


> Would you have any info for a 03 Mercedes C190 Kompressor? I've about 8 warnings that still come up even after my idiot mechanic has fixed them.
> 
> You need to get your own website mondeoman...


 

Hi DaveyByrne,
                      Sorry,i can only find info on how to remove your next service warning symbol.


----------



## Guest122

How about a 2007 Nissan Micra Service warning symbol?

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## mondeoman

Breffni Boy2 said:


> How about a 2007 Nissan Micra Service warning symbol?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation.


 

Here Goes,


1,Switch Ignition 'ON'

2,Press & hold trip reset button for 3 seconds approx

3, Service interval will flash.

4,Repeatedly press this button to set the distance remaning to the next service

5,Release button,

6,Wait 5 seconds & switch ignition 'OFF'


----------



## Guest122

A wealth of information and a gent.

~Thanks Mondeoman


----------



## mondeoman

Breffni Boy2 said:


> A wealth of information and a gent.
> 
> ~Thanks Mondeoman


 
Thank You


----------



## mumof3angels

HI me again !!!!!! I was driving along when my mondeo '01 1.8 ( same car that I have had all the problems with !!) just died. lights and dash lights all working all fuses fine and battery.when I turn the key the dash lights come on as normal the speed clock and temp clock look like this "------" I notice the fuel pump does not turn on  either. when I turn the key the final click nothing happens but I do notice  the digal clocks on the dash and the radio go off and come on again when I release the key It just seems like there is no power going to the engine as everything else is fine. I presume its something electrical. Much appericated if you have any ideas. Thanks mumof3angels


----------



## DaveyByrne

More problems with Mercedes c180 Kompressor. A yellow light that looks like an 'engine' has come on... the engine itself is making a funny noise, like a fan-belt, but not as high pitched. I'm woried this might be something terminal like a timing-belt... anyone got any ideas?

Thanks in advance... this is the only place on the web I've been able to find out about these things.


----------



## Leo

DaveyByrne said:


> More problems with Mercedes c180 Kompressor. A yellow light that looks like an 'engine' has come on...


 
That'll be the engine warning light, get it looked at ASAP.


----------



## DaveyByrne

Ok, thanks... I've booked it in for a service on Friday morning. Thing is I've got to drive about 10 miles to the garage... I've driven it with the light on before, so hopefully it survives. I thought Mercedes would totally stop running if something went horribly wrong anyway. Like, I know a guy who had a water-pump fail, and the car wouldn't budge...

Thanks again for your help anyway.


----------



## royob

Can you help with my Fiat Stylo 1.4 6 speed 2005

'Service Due' on the computer, garage didnt reset it.


----------



## LS400

DaveyByrne said:


> Ok, thanks... I've booked it in for a service on Friday morning. Thing is I've got to drive about 10 miles to the garage... I've driven it with the light on before, so hopefully it survives.
> 
> 
> Warning lights on the dash panel are usually orange and red. If the orange light changes to red, thats the sign of a serious problem and should be looked  at with urgency. The orange engine lights can be a mutlitude  of things from low power out-put from the battery, wrong air-fuel mixture,  slight misfire and so on. A diagnostic resetter usually switches off the light, and thats the end of the problem. There are mobile operators who normally charge approx €60-70 for same, and if it cant be turned off,  they can tell you what problem is.


----------



## mondeoman

royob said:


> Can you help with my Fiat Stylo 1.4 6 speed 2005
> 
> 'Service Due' on the computer, garage didnt reset it.


 

Hi,
   Bring it back to them as it can only be turned off with diagnostic equipment,sorry.


----------



## mondeoman

mumof3angels said:


> HI me again !!!!!! I was driving along when my mondeo '01 1.8 ( same car that I have had all the problems with !!) just died. lights and dash lights all working all fuses fine and battery.when I turn the key the dash lights come on as normal the speed clock and temp clock look like this "------" I notice the fuel pump does not turn on either. when I turn the key the final click nothing happens but I do notice the digal clocks on the dash and the radio go off and come on again when I release the key It just seems like there is no power going to the engine as everything else is fine. I presume its something electrical. Much appericated if you have any ideas. Thanks mumof3angels


 

Hi again,
sorry i can't help you,but im sure you'll find an answer here [broken link removed]


----------



## mumof3angels

Thanks will try it Mumof3angels


----------



## DaveyByrne

LS400 said:


> DaveyByrne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warning lights on the dash panel are usually orange and red. If the orange light changes to red, thats the sign of a serious problem and should be looked  at with urgency.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have it in with Dennis O' Mahony and the mechanic just rang me to say that the timing belt has 'jumped' and they need to take off the head to see if any of the valves have been damaged.
> 
> He said it could be 2 or 3k of work... new timing belt. Disaster. I don't even know if these guys are telling the truth.
> 
> The flippin' light was orange!
> 
> Does anyone know where I can get a quote for this kind of work? I have to shop around now - this seems like a very expensive price. Sorry if this is posted in the wrong forum - if it is, can someone point me to the proper one?
> 
> I'm gutted I have to say
Click to expand...


----------



## LS400

If your timing belt jumped even one tooth, you would know about, It would splutter and have a drastic reduction in power. If valves were damaged it would also be clattering its own head off.  Even if belt jumped, a compression test would confirm if valves were damaged and would take all of half an hour to test. Something does not add up here. You really need a second opinion on this.


----------



## DaveyByrne

Yeah - it did lose power, and was making a noise like a diesel engine... so I wasn't driving it - only to get to the garage. They did a compression test on the engine alright, so I think the diagnosis is fair enough. I will get the price on Monday, so I might run it past some people here if that's ok...


----------



## DougJBarnes

A similar trick also works with the 2006+ Meganes
Start the engine, otherwise I can't see how to get the computer settings up.
Use the computer button on the end of the wiper arm to select the "Service Due" Pane
Keep holding in the computer button,  after about 10 seconds
The MPG/MPH averages etc reset
after another 10 secs or so the Spanner Symbol on the Dash Goes Out
after another 5-10 secs the Service due clears and the "Next Service due in xx,xxx miles appears


----------



## Classic

Anyone know how to reset the service alarm on a 07 Volvo S40


----------



## Libs

just wanted to say thanks mondeoman, haven't asked a question because the answer was right there for me.  Keep up the good work


----------



## mondeoman

Libs said:


> just wanted to say thanks mondeoman, haven't asked a question because the answer was right there for me. Keep up the good work


 
Thank You Libs


----------



## Armada

Would appreciate an unlock code please for BMW 116i (07) for to turn off the service light.


----------



## mondeoman

Armada said:


> Would appreciate an unlock code please for BMW 116i (07) for to turn off the service light.[/Q
> 
> PM your Email & i'll send you the details


----------



## joel

Hi , 
 I appriciate if you could let me know the instructions to get rid of service light in my Toyota Corolla 2000 .

rgds
Joel


----------



## mondeoman

joel said:


> Hi ,
> I appriciate if you could let me know the instructions to get rid of service light in my Toyota Corolla 2000 .
> 
> rgds
> Joel


 

Hi, Joel.
          Can't Find any info on Autodata about that car,Sorry.


----------



## Armada

Thank you Mondeoman and no it's not iDrive.


----------



## regvw

any ideas on a 2007 vw passat, every time i start it it says service now. 

thanks 
Reg


----------



## mondeoman

regvw said:


> any ideas on a 2007 vw passat, every time i start it it says service now.
> 
> thanks
> Reg


 

Hi Reg,
         Service indicator can only be removed using suitable diagnostic equipment sorry


----------



## amh

Hi mondeoman

I have a ford focus 1.8 tdci (08). When I start it on the dash there is a message aux heater off. When I turn on the heater this changes to Aux heater on. This message is accompanied with a light to indicat a new message. As you know these messages are displayed where the milage is shown so each time I get in I can't see the milage without moving the little joystick thingy. 

I took it to the dealership to ask them about it and they said it was very unusual as there is no aux heater in my car. Yet this message appears everytime without fail. Is there anyway that I can turn this message off?

Thanks

Amh


----------



## kimohaker

*My Astra 2011*

Hey Mondeoman Do you know how to disable my Astra 2011 J Warrning in dashboard about the lights (I installed A Xenon Hid Converter Instead of the Halogen) and The lights Keep Flashing on and Off and Don't stop ? and Clue ?


----------



## Pudsey

*2010 Renault Fluence service indicator warning light*

I have just got my 2010 Renault Fluence 1st service done by my local mechanic (not by Renault Dealership). He couldn't get rid of "service due" and spanner warning light. Does anyone know how to do this without going to Renault?


----------



## Eliem

mondeoman said:


> Here Goes,
> 
> 
> 1,Switch Ignition 'ON'
> 
> 2,Press & hold trip reset button for 3 seconds approx
> 
> 3, Service interval will flash.
> 
> 4,Repeatedly press this button to set the distance remaning to the next service
> 
> 5,Release button,
> 
> 6,Wait 5 seconds & switch ignition 'OFF'



Hi,I am looking for similar procedures for Nissan Micra/March K12 2004 model,Please help


----------



## fender64

I am looking for information on a problem with Mazda323 1999.The airbag light is flashing,from what Iread it's a code 48,which has to do with passenger airbag.I had a friend try to read it with computer today,but said it would have to go to main dealer.The dealer would charge 80 euro to tell me that its a code 48,which wouldnt be too bad if the sensor in the seat wasnt that expensive.I am led to believe it can be very expensive indeed.Any information would be welcome..Thanks.


----------



## mondeoman




----------



## mondeoman

Eliem said:


> Hi,I am looking for similar procedures for Nissan Micra/March K12 2004 model,Please help


 
pm me your email address & i'll send it to you.


----------



## Booter

Hi Mondeoman, 

Brilliant thread.

Would you know similar procedure for Merc C180 2005?

Cheers


----------



## mondeoman

Booter said:


> Hi Mondeoman,
> 
> Brilliant thread.
> 
> Would you know similar procedure for Merc C180 2005?
> 
> Cheers


 
yeah i have it,pm your email & i'll send it to you.


----------



## AgathaC

Can you tell me please if it is possible to clear the service indicator on an 07 Polo, or do I need to go back to the garage? Thanks a million.


----------



## katom

Hi, i would be so grateful if you could help : after changing brake pads on renault scenic i have a *service P* warning sign on. How can I reset it? Thank you


----------



## AgathaC

Just coming back on this thread to share the following, it might help someone else. Having tried a few different methods that I found online, the following worked for me for a VW Polo 07.


Turn the engine off and take keys out.
Press and hold the button below the speedometer.
Keep holding, and put keys in and turn on (but don't start the engine).
Release button, then turn it to the right and hold (as if adjusting the clock minutes).
Hold until the display resets
Release the button and remove your keys.


----------



## Tiberius

Hi,
Great thread.  Read through it and didn't spot details for my car.  I've a Service now message on an 06 Skoda Octavia 1.9 TDI.  Was serviced in recent days by the AA but they mustn't have this on their checklist to tick off.  Any help appreciated.


----------



## Meddie

I have a Ford Focus 1.6 TDCi on a 10 plate. I had it serviced in Dec 11. in October this year the warning indicator came on showing Service Oil. When I looked it up in the handbook it said it need a service. I contacted the garage who told me not to worry, and they would sort it out at the service in Dec.
I took it for a service today, mentioned it to the mechanic who checked it all through on their computer that is hooked up to my car, but couldn't find out how to reset.
Can any one tell me how to reset it. I don't want the indicator to remind me every time i switch the ignition to get my car serviced. I am a low mileage user, about 3-4 thousand miles between services.


----------

